# Watchdogs Xbox One/PS4



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

Anybody thinking of getting this? The promo videos look fantastic!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Yep, looks amazing.


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm going to be keeping my eyes open for a preorder bargain. You sure have to be careful with purchases with the price of the games at the moment.


----------

